# Comfortbilt pellet stove?



## Burnbaby (Nov 9, 2014)

So after a few years of seeing me burning with my regency gci60, my father is wanting a pellet stove. However he like a lot of people doesn't want to make a big investment.  He found a stove dealer out of N.C. That sells a german made 45,000 btu stove called comfortbilt. They are selling this stove for $1200 shipping to N.H. Included. I am a get what you pay for type of guy, however I know that there always a good deal to be had.  I figured if anyone had heard of these or burn these they would be here. So any info would be appreciated, so I can pass it on. Thanks


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 9, 2014)

Highly doubt if German made. Maybe a design by German and Chinese made. Ebay has a boat load of imported stoves. I have a motorcycle with like make and build. MadAss.


----------



## Ctcarl (Nov 9, 2014)

Never heard of that stove but wil say first hand not all German built is best.i had a German hand gun blow up in my hand(very scary no injuries was using low grain bullet no reason other than it being defective)also I spoke to somebody that had a brand new Mercedes that was having so much problems they gave him a $5000 doller voucher towards a new car when ever he was ready.just my 2 cents


----------



## stayfitz (Nov 9, 2014)

Not a German stove by any stretch! Made in China. You'll find the same stove on Alibaba... Just like the individual in NC selling on eBay


----------



## gfreek (Nov 9, 2014)

It's also on Craigslist.. Not much info on it..  Link here.  http://www.smghearthandhome.com/


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 9, 2014)

From what I can tell, these are made in Greece --  http://www.moshalis.gr/index.php/stoves-pellet/hp-22   (click on one of the flags at the top of the page for English translation).



I've been looking at one of these myself.


----------



## Burnbaby (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replys, something definitely weird about this one. Like what was said before for the price point I'm going to steer him towards a englander. From what I read on here their customer support is second to none.


----------



## BronxBoy (Feb 2, 2015)

I bought this stove at Thanksgiving and had it installed early December. Dealer is very responsible and gets back right away whenever there is a problem. It is a Chinese stove, a workhorse. My two oil fill-ups this January were 90 gallons instead of the usual 200-plus.

I keep it on #1 all the time at the default setting. Levels 2-5 need calibration with the OAK but I just don't have the time to fiddle.

I am a first-time user and this was a very good decision for me.


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Mikeinmichigan (Dec 6, 2015)

I purchased a stove from a "jocky" at a fair. Nice stove but no support. Now the stove has been in operation for 2 months an its pouring to much fuel into the burn chamber ! The manual he gave me is dumb.. Do any of you know a rep that I can call for help..


----------



## outdoorsgriz (Dec 10, 2015)

I have one of these - the HP22 and it's been running a year now.  I have figured out how to adjust feed rates - pm with an email and I can hopefully steer you through it when I get back next week.  My only complaint about this stove is the small hopper.  Other than that, it's doing a fine job heating the 2600 sq. ft. of living area on one floor.


----------



## BronxBoy (Jan 5, 2016)

This is the second winter using the stove and we are still very pleased.  Glenn, the NC dealer, was and still is very responsive.  The stove is Chinese-made but it is very popular in Europe.  That is why some people think it's made in Germany or Greece.

Over the summer we had the installer come to do an annual cleaning but he left in five minutes saying the stove is very clean and doesn't need any servicing.  No charge.  The oil company sent me a $2500 refund check because my monthly budget plan was exceeding the usage.

Because I was able to plan ahead I was able to order two pellets of Okanagan Platinum and it's burning much better than the pellets from the blue big box store.  December was very mild in the Northeast so the stove has just been on stall one manual.  Today is the first cold day and I moved the feed to stall two.

My wife was very hesitant about the purchase but now she LOVES the stove.  Over the summer it is still useful...as a plant holder.


----------

